# Magnavox 42mf438b/f7 no sound



## David W Eaton (Jul 9, 2018)

I have been working on this TV for my sister and brother inlaw. It wouldn't power on but I fixed that by replacing a couple of capacitors on the power board - Philips 2300KEG033A/F. That fixed the power problem however there is no sound. Checking board I found there is neither of the 12v+ or 12v- audio voltages at the connector socket for the cable to the other board. I assume this is still a power supply issue but I can't find a schematic that I can read. Has anyone else had this problem and can you point me on the search for bad components?

Thank you,
David Eaton


----------

